# 20 Gallon Long Restart



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

After a year of the tank like this, I decided to start a tank with lower light plants










I used the substrate and driftwood from the 38gallon that I tookd own




























After some planting, here is the tank now
I will take out my DSLR and get some nice pictures in the next few days


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice setup, looking forward to seeing how this grows out. I'm putting stuff together, to start a 20 gallon rimless soon. Still got to order some manzanita though.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow - that is absolutely stunning !


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

This is what the tank looks like right now
It's a mess because I just got a bunch of plants and am waiting for them to grow out a bit before I place them 









what's everyone's thoughts on the livestock I should put in the tank? I was thinking either a RCS tank or tank with small fish (celestial pearl danio, cardinal tetra, etc)


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

ThaChingster said:


> This is what the tank looks like right now
> It's a mess because I just got a bunch of plants and am waiting for them to grow out a bit before I place them
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good so far, man! Really like your hard scape. Any of the species you listed, would be good, I have a large group of CPDs if you'd be interested, send me a PM.

What type of bulbs are you running on your tank, by the way?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Much better picture









im running two 13w CFLs
might have to change the bulbs because theyre over a year old


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

That is gorgeous ! Looks huge


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

HOWsMom said:


> That is gorgeous ! Looks huge


I totally concur. I used to have the same length tank and it always seemed kinda cramp. Yours is very well laid out. I've got a feeling you might grow to hate that cabomba later on  It's a very leggy plant for a low depth tank.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Beautiful !
Very natural looking scene 
Congratulations - that's a lot of hard work !


----------

